# Zenmap error



## GoFigureItOut (Sep 19, 2013)

I'm trying this program on my own network to see if it's secure or whatnot. I'm using the terminal to launch zenmap. When I issue zenmap, the program launches, but complains how it does not have root access and some features will not work. Whenever I try sudo zenmap, I get several errors. How am I supposed to run the program with root privileges? If it matters, I am using Arch Linux.


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 19, 2013)

what errors do you get for sudo zenmap ?

i'd rather learn to use nmap from the console, it's not that difficult


----------



## GoFigureItOut (Sep 20, 2013)

Here's the error I'm getting.


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 20, 2013)

do you have the environment variable set that tells programs how to connect to your X server?


----------



## GoFigureItOut (Sep 20, 2013)

W1zzard said:


> do you have the environment variable set that tells programs how to connect to your X server?




I'm not even sure. I haven't messed with any configuration files or set anything.


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 20, 2013)

it needs the DISPLAY environment variable, but sudo resets all env variables for security reasons I think. try setting it again as part of your sudo command

http://ansi.23-5.eu/2011/10/21/how-to-export-display-via-ssh-after-sudo-su/
http://blog.edwards-research.com/2012/06/x-forwarding-with-sudo/

maybe that helps


----------



## GoFigureItOut (Sep 20, 2013)

W1zzard said:


> it needs the DISPLAY environment variable, but sudo resets all env variables for security reasons I think. try setting it again as part of your sudo command
> 
> http://ansi.23-5.eu/2011/10/21/how-to-export-display-via-ssh-after-sudo-su/
> http://blog.edwards-research.com/2012/06/x-forwarding-with-sudo/
> ...




Way too technical for me. I've to run it without being root. Thanks anyways!


----------

